# Ten Tigers of Canton



## lwhitehead (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi folks I need info on the Ten Tigers of Canton, each a Master of Southern Style Kung Fu.


They did exist but there tales have become Wuxia legend


it's for a book called 11th Tiger, what if a White man met and trained with the Ten Tigers.


LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 20, 2017)

The Eleventh Tiger is already a book, based on the Dr. Who tv show. It is set in China in 1865. 

The Eleventh Tiger Novel - 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eleventh_Tiger

Some history on the real Ten Tigers of Canton or the Ten Tigers of Guangdong if you are still interested - 

http://www.wongkiewkit.com/forum/showthread.php?140-Ten-Tigers-of-Guangdong-(Canton)

http://military.wikia.com/wiki/Ten_Tigers_of_Canton

http://www.amam-magazine.com/wong_fe_hung.html

http://research.omicsgroup.org/index.php/Ten_Tigers_of_Canton

http://www.sil-lum-kune.com/index.php/kung-fu/ten-tigers-of-canton

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Tigers_of_Canton


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I read the Wiki article on them but nor the others and Yes I know about Doctor Who book as well, but it tells that as group they were all around the same time the idea of this series that the Ten Tiger discover a White Man and help him by training him to be there 11th Brother.

He on the other hand learns all he can about China, there culture, laws, history and speech. 

His new Chinese name is Empty, such as an Empty Sky or Cup full of endless possabilities.

LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 20, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> Well I read the Wiki article on them but nor the others and Yes I know about Doctor Who book as well, but it tells that as group they were all around the same time the idea of this series that the Ten Tiger discover a White Man and help him by training him to be there 11th Brother.
> 
> He on the other hand learns all he can about China, there culture, laws, history and speech.
> 
> ...



Been watching the Forbidden Kingdom have we? . 

[video=youtube;_s5V2Ex21qM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s5V2Ex21qM[/video]

The thing is that you still need to change the plot a bit...as well as the title. It is still to alike to the Dr.Who novel. Just think on it for a bit... Learn about the history and events of the time period of the Ten Tigers and see if something jumps out at you for the plot. A lot was happening at that time.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 22, 2017)

Very funny, it's hard to track down the time period of the Ten Tigers since some of these postings state that they were at differant times in Canton,

LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 22, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> Very funny, it's hard to track down the time period of the Ten Tigers since some of these postings state that they were at differant times in Canton,
> 
> LW




Well... the time that the Ten Tigers were around in general was a very interesting and turmoil filled time. The Ten Tigers where around in the late 19th century during the Qing Dynasty which ran from 1644 to 1912. During that time there was the First Opium war, The Taiping Rebellion (1850–64) and the Dungan Revolt (1862–77) in Central Asia led to the deaths of some 20 million people, most of them due to famines caused by war. There was also the First Sino-Japanese War of 1895, in which the Qing lost its influence over Korea and the possession of Taiwan. The New Armies were organized, but the ambitious Hundred Days' Reform of 1898 was turned back by Empress Dowager Cixi (an interesting person historically, a conservative leader and of course the famed Boxer Rebellion.

I would suggest that you use the fact that they were not around at the same time to have a wider backdrop for their story. With so much history going on why not use as much of it as possible? Have the duty of protecting Guangdong Province pass down through the generations and do an Epic of some kind? 

Here is a little more in the individual Tigers - 

http://www.wongkiewkit.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-140.html


----------

